# Shark fishing from a yak 2



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok so ive done some information search and this is what ive come up with

paddle up current and sink and anchor with a chum bag tied halfway down below a float

anchor down current of the chum 

use a reel with a massive line capactiy

blue fish are great oily bait

use a ballon as the float so it will pop when a bigun takes it under and u wont have that added pressure on the line

float one line way back in the slick

float one line close in

and sink one the middle of the two floated baits

use atleast a 2ft piece of wire with 80+ mono above that for atleast 30ft

for spinners(sharks), use a sh%t load of wire

if its to big just cut the line quite

have ur anchor on a float where u can toss it in a hurry

for saftey use some kinda stablizers

use the buddy system

dont shark fish right off the beach on a yak with chum-u might get arrested

bring your .38 and a fish bat

have a good sharp knife handy

good gloves go a long way

whatever happens dont tie ur yak to a LIVE SHARK-you will probally die


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Make DAMN SURE you get some pics of this adventure!! opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Good luck!*

I can't wait to see this report. This is gonna be good.opcorn: 

Be sure to find a good place on the shore to leave your balls. They're obviously too big to fit in the yak with you. 

I might have to try this someday...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

dont forget to paint the silouhette of a baby seal on the bottom of your yak


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone wanna come join me for this adventure, as soon as i no my schedule for next week at work i will be planning my first of many
i need a buddy so please someone come down

instead of the seal im just going to pour menhaden milk through my scuppers


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DUDE!! I'M IN!! Hey Rob...Lemme borrow the Revolution for a day so...and the .45


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I say go with that plan but ditch the wire leader. Screw the sharks for now, they'll be here in numbers later in a couple months when everything else slows down. It's cobia time.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

dude cobia cruise close to shore in myrtle beach?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldn't bring a .38, a .45 would be better. And in a revolver, not a semi. Less chance of it malfunctioning when you need it. Just remember that bullets tend to lose their force after going through 3' of water. Oh yeah, and don't forget to toss a scuba tank into the shark's mouth before firing...


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> ok so ive done some information search and this is what ive come up with
> 
> paddle up current and sink and anchor with a chum bag tied halfway down below a float
> 
> ...


Brian, talk to Villagerecorder... that dude is the king of catching big sharks from a kayak.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

and see if you can attach a couple big ass trebles to the bottom of your yak


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

soak chum and bait in menhaden oil

use crab chunks for bonnet head


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> and see if you can attach a couple big ass trebles to the bottom of your yak


Ahahaha I'm thinking pier gaff. 

I've got the paint outside to dress my kayak up like a Got-cha plug. I'm tired of people calling it shark bait, so I'm gonna paint it as such. Then I'm gonna run a 400lb wire through it as a thru-wire, weld a big metal ring in place as a split ring around the thru-wire on the yak's bottom and put one of those big grappling hook looking pier gaffs on it. Then I'll hook the yak up to a winch on the front of a buddy's truck, paddle through the breakers, dump out some chum, and play seal, or sea turtle if I'm after a tiger shark. Should be fun.

Naw seriously I am gonna go with the Red head/white body scheme on my yak. And bmcox, if I wasn't broke I'd definitely be in on that trip, sounds like it'd be fun. I agree with uncdub13, forget about sharks for now and target cobes, they aren't turned on for but so long. If you know where an old torn up pier is, hit it up. Otherwise you can catch em around buoys and I'm sure out beyond the breakers a ways. They like to follow big skates/rays, have a good casting rod setup with a big bucktail with a curltail trailer just in case. 
Keep an eye on the weather too, I was gonna hit up Masonboro this weekend but the way the weather's looking I think I'm gonna pass and let the water clear a few days.


----------

